# Hello from Fort Bragg, NC



## The Fighting Edge (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Martial Talk Members!

My name is Jason and I currently reside in Hope Mills, NC while serving in the Active Duty Army with the 3rd SFG(A). I am married with 4 going on 5 kids (one girl and 4 boys... most likely).

My experience comes from Jeet Kune Do (we used to say Concepts... we still using that term? The politics change so much!), Muay Thai, Inosanto-Lacoste Kali, Modern Arnis, Lameco Escrima, exposure to various other arts via cross-training and seminars (Sayoc Kali had a great impact and influence on me), and most recently to my great pleasure... *Filipino Combat Systems (FCS).* I am a level 3 Apprentice Instructor (Tagapagturo) in JKDC/Kali and Modern Arnis (albeit an out of practice one) via Guro John Bruce Daniels (a.k.a. JD... if your reading this... I will get you those DVD's ASAP and I actually have a site mostly done for you... sorry for the delay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I am a noobie to FCS but will be working hard to fix that by starting a training group where ever I may be!

I hope to teach basic and intermediate FMA to help regain my own skills through the process of teaching others (you never really know something till you can pass it on effectively). The ability to teach is often not possessed by those who can perform since they take their own "natural" abilities or backgrounds for granted... So what your left with is some great fighters that "used to be" and a ton of forgotten knowledge.

I hope to continue my growth in the Inosanto Blend via whatever means are available since those are my roots and plan on making FCS my core foundation for future development.

I am also in the odd position of having osteoporosis as a 33 year old male... I have no deficiencies or other possible contributing factors that have been found. I have only broken 4 bones in my body not counting fractures... My pinkies, my nose, and my sternum... so I am extremely symmetrical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So if you train with me... be gentle  I used to train hard but who knows what might happen now. So as a natural result I am all about isolating different aspects of training for maximum learning and minimal injury. I don't need to get poked in the eye, stabbed, elbowed, or otherwise hit by a high speed technique to know it works... basic knowledge of body mechanics and physiology have taught me that! But if you feel hard core beating each other... go for it!

One particular pet peeve of mine is confusing sport with reality and people not recognizing what they are really training for or understanding that there is value in other (styles, methods, drills,... whatever) ways of doing things. It's all about what you are trying to accomplish, develop, or train for.

Besides the Martial Arts my other training, interests, talents, and abilities are:

*Enjoying my Family!*
*Graduate of the USAJFKSWCS* as a Psychological Operations Specialist
*Graduate of the Defense Information School* as a Multi-Media Illustrator
*BSBA pending in Marketing* (hopefully the first part of 08)
*Professional Certificates in:* 

Accounting and Finance
Business Fundamentals
International Business
Human Resource Development
Management Essentials
Organizational Systems Improvement
Project Planning
Sales and Marketing
Marketing Research
Multi-Media Design, Video Editing & Production, Digital Photography, Web Design, Biblical Research, Entrepreneurship, and well... anything related basically to the 4 basic areas of my life (not including family) Design, Business, Martial Arts, and my love for God's Word.

Sorry if that was TMI... I look forward to contributing to this community.

Best Regards,

Jason


----------



## Hawke (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings Jason,

Welcome to MT.  Awesome introduction.  Your hand to hand resume seems very impressive.  I agree that some people do mix sports and real combat. They might have a hard lesson coming there way, hopefully they will not experience the reality of real combat.

Congratulations on graduating from the United States Army John Fitzgerald Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School (Fort Bragg, NC). WOOT!

Great to hear you have an open mind to further your MA training and knowledge.  Since you like the FMA you might be interested in the Piper System (African Prison Knife Art).

Family and friends are true treasures.

Cheers


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Jason,

Good to see you joined and welcome to MT!!!

Take care,

Harold


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome Jason, I have a son leaving for benning in 7 days. Enjoy the posting.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 18, 2007)

No such thing as  TMI (well...usually anyway!) - great intro. 
With 5 kids though, how do even find the time for MA?!  I've got two and can barely keep my head above water! - LOL.
Welcome to MT - happy posting.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Jason and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Thank you for your service ...Stay out of harms way..


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Great intro - and thanks for your service.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2007)

I am more than happy to say welcome to the forum.

I look forward to reading your thought on many subjects



> I hope to teach basic and intermediate FMA to help regain my own skills through the process of teaching others


  My best to you in this. please keep us informed as to how it is going


----------



## stickarts (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 18, 2007)

Greetings and I enjoyed reading your post.  With all that you have going on in your life,I hope that you are taking the time to enjoy it.  See you in the forums!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jason.  Information is never too much if its interesting.  I think you'll enjoys MartialTalk.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  

and....GO AIR FORCE!!!  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## mjd (Jun 19, 2007)

Jason, welcome to MT


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Jason. There are a lot of folks who have physical challenges who have excelled at martial arts. They are good instructors who can help you.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Jason. Congratulations on your many accomplishments. May you have many more, and share them all with us here on Martial Talk.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

